# Fry update & question



## lennon0317 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks so much for your post..I'm SO glad to know it isn't worms. I do think she was stressed. She came home from the store pregnant and then moved to the maternity tank. Poor girl..poor babies. Good news though..Of the 7 I got out..7 are still with me. But they are not eating. Any suggestions? I have them in a specimen container inside my grow out tank for my guppy fry. I didn't want to put them right into the tank because there is gravel in there and I was afraid they would get stuck in it again. They are all up off the bottom of the container and swimming a little although it is more like hovering.

Any help at all as far as feeding suggestions or housing or anything would be great. I'm worried about them. I would so like to see these few survive. I feel bad enough. The ones that survived seem intact as far as belly and color. Just not showing any interest in eating. They are being given crushed Tetra Min flakes. I have frozen brine shrimp, should I try that?

I also have to clean out my maternity tank because I know there are dead fry in the gravel and I have one guppy in there that is ready to deliver any day and about 20 NEW (3 days old) guppy fry. This should be really interesting. The trials of livebearers.


----------



## tammy4783 (Feb 23, 2006)

I am very much a newbie, so possibly not the best person to be giving advice!  

From the little experience i've gathered i do know that if the new-borns aren't eating thats not the best sign.

The baby-sized flakes are usually what's reckomended but if they're not going for them (maybe cause they're premature) u could try liquid food, or putting some living plant in with them.

Once again i stress that this is not expert advice!
Best of luck with the babies.


----------



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

they sell first bytes at the LFS (local Fish Store) and that works wonders on the little fry as they get a little older you can use Shrimp pellets but you will have to break them into small pieces because they get VERY MESSY.. i typically use about 1/4 of a pellet to feed my fry and they are about a month old and big enough to be set loose into the big tank


----------

